
Rails 5.2 (RC1): Active Storage and Beyond - ssaunier_
https://evilmartians.com/chronicles/rails-5-2-active-storage-and-beyond
======
elsurudo
Nice! Active Storage is a welcome addition, as file uploads are used in
probably 90% of apps...

Here are the full docs, for anyone interested:
[http://edgeguides.rubyonrails.org/active_storage_overview.ht...](http://edgeguides.rubyonrails.org/active_storage_overview.html)

Worth noting is that direct upload to cloud providers is supported already!
Really nice, a crucial feature IMO – I had created my own set of libraries of
deal with this in the past, so we'll see how this stacks up.

